# Please Help Identify my BSA Bike



## BikerBill1949 (May 10, 2022)

I have a BSA infantry bicycle. I don't know the history. I thought it was a Mark V* but the frame number and markings on the seat lug number confuse me. On the Chain side of the lug is B S A stamped in and on the other side is a X with a four digit number, 1031 stamped under it. See image. Also the rear rack/carrier does not match what I read for the mark V*. See image. It does have a BSA saddle. It also has rifle mounts.

Any help would be appreciated

BikerBill1949


----------



## Mercian (May 11, 2022)

Hi @BikerBill1949 

Nice, finding one with the rifle clips on is hard, they were often the first things removed.

Yes, it's a Mk V*. It has two brake levers for the front and rear stirrup brakes. A Mark V would only have one lever for the front brake, and a hub rear brake.

The serial number system for these bikes isn't known, so, other than wartime, there is little else to say on dating.

The rear carriers are dated, and, if original to the bike, that gives some indication. But your carrier is not correct.

It probably had one the same as, or similar to this:

Photo Credits: Ian L








You can see how the rack is offset for the rifle mounting.

These racks are dated on one of the crossbars. They have a different system of 'Marks', not related to the bicycle, so a Mk IV rack can be found on a Mk V or Mk V* bicycle.

Photo credit: Blackpowder44




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## johan willaert (May 11, 2022)

The seat post is mounted backwards, upper tube should point forward

color, grips etc all suggest it is one of the Irish Armed Forces model of which many were sold roughly 10-15 years ago…


----------



## BikerBill1949 (May 11, 2022)

Mercian said:


> Hi @BikerBill1949
> 
> Nice, finding one with the rifle clips on is hard, they were often the first things removed.
> 
> ...



Adrian,

Thanks for the reply. I have seen other posts stating the War Builds had a letter prefix frame number plus some sort in military id stamped on the other side. It got me scratching my head. The rack definitely does not look military but does look unique. It is not offset, but a rifle fits just fine. I am going to put it up for sale but am trying to figure out more info.

BikerBill1949


----------



## BikerBill1949 (May 11, 2022)

johan willaert said:


> The seat post is mounted backwards, upper tube should point forward
> 
> color, grips etc all suggest it is one of the Irish Armed Forces model of which many were sold roughly 10-15 years ago…



Johan,
Good catch on the seat post. That was me in an attept strech out a bit while riding. I have no idea how a soldier with a full pack rode one of these bikes.
So the mystery remains. I like the Irish lead. The patina (rust) indicates it spent some time outside. The bike is rideable. Chain not rusted and the wheels are true and the spokes are tensioned.

BikerBill1949


----------

